# Saw horses



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

All: These are my latest saw horses. They are much better than I ever thought they would be. A little time consuming to make, but worth it. I made four. These can also be used as lumber storage, use as scaffolding, at 3 different hights and also as a table for our annual crawfish cook-off. Change out the top strecher and replace with webbing and you have a wonderful stand for you canoe. These guys also stack very well. Not bad for a simple saw horse.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

I like the saw horses. I wish I had that nice, flat driveway, too.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Danpaddles (Jan 26, 2012)

As long as they work for that craw-fish cookoff- I'd say you got a winner!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

They look like winners to me.


----------

